
BNSF leads the charge on testing battery electric locomotive - gok
https://www.bnsf.com/news-media/railtalk/service/battery-electric-locomotive.html
======
dredmorbius
The concept here is a battery-powered locomotive to be used in conjunction in
a set ("consist") with conventional diesel-electric traction units. There
should be some gains including capacity to provide traction and idle fuel-
based traction especially in rail yards.

The article omits mention of direct electrification of freight rail, a long-
standing concept that's been largely rejected in the US for numerous reasons
(I'll see if I can track down references on this). The short version: there's
a _lot_ of trackage, much of it remote from any generating source, and the
vast masses and long grades involved make ensuring power quality a challenge.

The thought occurs that batter-based traction plus electrification might
address this in part, especially allowing for a boost to climbing and
regenerative capture on grade descents which would otherwise pose grid
challenges. The article does not discuss either possiblity, as it avoids the
topic entirely.

It also avoids mention of the frequently-cited fact that freight rail achieves
efficiencies of up to 500 ton-miles per gallon, second only to marine shipping
as the most efficient form of transport yet developed. Rail's performance is
already exemplary. Improvements remain welcomed.

